# Sometimes we have to do the unpleasant,



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=8343637&cat=375&lpid=

If I were to sell one of my kids, this is what it would feel like! I have a beautiful, one-track minded lab that I must sell due to major life changes taking place. She thinks of one thing&#8230;retrieving (ok maybe two, retrieving and licking your face).

FIELD: She's retrieved hundreds of ducks, dozens of geese, pheasants, chukar and doves. She'll ride between your legs when driving your four-wheeler, or lay between your legs in a coffin. Can do quadruple-zillion blind retrieves&#8230;she trusts the hand signals!
Whistle trained, started at 42 days, thousands of hours spent training her.
She is NOT AKC registered, but I have her fathers papers and know her mothers lines as well&#8230;both have un-believable lines.
HOME: She shakes (her coat & water/leaves, etc) before entering in the house (on command), or after she delivers the bird to hand ("release" command). We let her in the house 1-2 times a month to hang out, otherwise she's a 12 month outside dog.
When I bring her in the house for a bath, she runs right into the bathroom and hops in the tub. After the wash, I close the shower curtain & she shakes twice before I let her out on a towel to dry. Kennels on command. Barks ONCE when someone is near the outside of the house at night, barks A LOT when someone she doesn't know is coming through the back gate. I have 4 kids ranging from 23-11. They will no doubt be heart-broken.

She's not been spayed. If I sell her to you, part of the deal is I want first pick from one of her litters, as I should have my personal situation resolved in another year. Her Heat schedule is -believe it or not-opening weekend of duck season & mid-March. She only knows-go fast, find the bird & get back fast so she can get another. Amazing dog!
I'm happy to work her for you before you buy her, or take you to your favorite hole and shoot mallards in the nasty thickest crap you want (hate frag, refuse to hunt surrounded by that crap). If you beat dogs, don't even respond

This is one amazing dog that I can't even begin to put a price tag on. Finished dogs like this can range from $ 4 -10K, but I'm willing to negotiate. If you're serious, come & watch her work, and we'll work something out. I'm willing to trade a vehicle or cash.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I never could understand how someone could sell their dog/child...

I sux that you have to make that decision. Hope you find a good home.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

The worst part of this is that she's not getting the time in the marsh she deserves. So, rather than deny her the pleasure of retrieving, I'd rather get her with someone who spends a ton of time on the water. She's a retrieving fool.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What would it take for you to be able to keep her? Not knowing your situation, I'd be happy to buy a bag of food or two if that would make a difference. I'm sure others would as well.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks to all for the PM's and responses. Short story is I had a business go under and, well, starting over. I'm overwhelmed by the responses. Thanks! Not knowing where we'll be or what our situation is, is foremost in my mind. She needs a good home with someone who used to waterfowl like I used to. If you know someone who would like a great dog, please help me connect the dots. Appreciate the offers, wish things were different for sure.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh Lord help me......
If I could maybe ask a price... Ball park! I have two 11 year old wannabe duck hunters... Folks that know me please don't make to much fun of me!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Oh Lord help me......
> If I could maybe ask a price... Ball park! I have two 11 year old wannabe duck hunters... Folks that know me please don't make to much fun of me!


 :shock: PETE!!!!! Someone has stolen TAK's password and is making posts for him!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lord help me......
> ...


Can you believe that! All the trash tallking I have done on the Labs and then I am looking for one! Tell ya kids will do that to ya!


----------

